# Bruckner/Haitink/Boxset



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got this set, and I am very glad that it turned out to be worth the money. The orchestral playing is fantastic all around. Philips patched up the sound on these recordings from the 60's and 70's. The only other Bruckner Boxset I've owned is Jochum/Dresden, and it is surely comparable in quality. Haitink does well with everything I've heard so far! For those unfirmiliar with Bruckner, first of all it takes patience. Second you must realize the vast ideas with theme build-ups using orchetral color. They are like shifting walls of sound. I don't think any symphonist had a more logical approach to the symphony.


----------



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, Linz, I am a great lover of Bruckner's symphonies too. This is a very fine set. 

The 8th Symphony is one of my real favourites. I also love almost all Bruckner's church music.


----------

